# Who else can use a break?



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

https://timeday.org/posters/skyscraper_12x18_KL.pdf

Maybe time is more than just money after all. Regardless, I can use more free time. I feel as if I've been going 24/7 for the, uh, last five years.

Not healthy.

Any of you guys have a better handle on this work/life stuff?

Cheers.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bertie:

The message and sentiment is not lost upon me. I stepped out of a career path with a Fortune 100 company four years ago to my current position with a local company. While I still average 50-55 hours a week, there is no travel to headoffice quarterly, no flying in for three weeks to help bolster a failing sister SBU, no endless conference calls at 5am (which is 8am on the Eastern Seacoast of course). My wife works literally five minutes from my place, so we can meet for lunch a couple of times a week or stop after work for a quick dinner and cocktail after work (when we carpool occassionally).

I still wish I had more free time but on the flip side, one could draw another picture with captions that read along the lines of, "50 and no retirement savings, I can't sleep" or "Pay the cable bill or the cell phone bill?" Along with your happiness quotient, I wonder what it would be like to lead a life with fewer responsibilities and more leisure time. However, this year I already have planned four more weeks of vacation and have taken two already. I am working at that balance more and more.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not in the working word yet, so as of 10:00Am tomaarow when I finish my final final, I will have a break.

Just thougth I'd share.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I am in the middle of a well earned vacation - although I did take a few pieces of time out from the vacation to do some work that wouldn't wait, I have been enjoying sea sports with my family, cigars, good food, tropical fruit juice and rum, and fantastic weather and sea. in less than two months, I take another week, as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I just started working at Pathmark so I'd say wait until I get established with them and just maybe about in 6 months,I could ask for a mini vacation,But we'll see what happens.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> While I still average 50-55 hours a week.../quote]
> 
> I am seriously not trying to be a jerk, but is that considered a lot of hours where you work? I work 50 to 55 hours every week, and consider myself lucky that I am in a position to take work home with me and get out of the office earlier. What is everybody's average work week? Like I said, I spend 50 to 55 hours a week at the office, maybe another 10 hours a week at home. Am I getting off easy or do I have a bizarre view of a normal work week? I am at a Fortune 200 company if that makes any difference.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

gnatty8 said:


> Wayfarer said:
> 
> 
> > While I still average 50-55 hours a week...
> ...


Maybe I underestimated as I got to work at 6:50am this morning, took no lunch, and it is 6:32pm and I am still here.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My normal work week is about 50 hours, but last week and this week I've averaged 14 hours a DAY. Actually today I started at 6am and had three conference calls. I'm still behind the curve and it's 10pm. 

I work for a startup. Part of the territory. But on Saturday I'm chillin'. Actually, probably just sleeping.

Okay, back to work.

That PDF would probably make me feel guilty if I had kids.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I work 9am-7pm M-Th, and 9am-12pm on Fridays. My job has plenty of downsides and headaches, but hours are not a problem.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I just hate work...period...

I guess this the wrong attitude to take, but I've been working sence age 14, and I tell you, you can be a snot-nose working in an art store for minimum wage, or a college grad with his own office finally earning in a category above the poverty line...it's all the same kind of grind...

and truth be told, vacations arent really the remedy, all they do is serve as a reminder to how screwed we all really are because we all still have years more of this BS ahead of us unless we manage to either stumble into one of those jobs that people actually enjoy (if such a thing really exists) or have some kind of win-fall (sp?) dropped into our laps...

...hmmmm...now where are all those ditzy trust-fund blondes hiding anyways???


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

*it aint worth it sometimes*

Years ago when I worked as a geologist for an independent oil and gas company drilling primarily natural gas wells in the Appalachian basin, I commonly worked 80 or more hours a week between being in the office 6 days a week and on well sites 7 days a week (they drill rigs ran 24 hrs a day, 7 days a week and would shut down only on Christmas, New Years, Thanksgiving, and 4th of July as there would be too many drunk drillers on these days). I was on call 24 hours a day and needed to be at the well sites when they finished a well to log it and detemine if it was a "keeper" or not.

While I made great money, and the job was fun, I had no personal life. Before that, I worked in a mine 60-65 hours a week and after that consulting on my own in the early 80's, 60-65 hours a week.

After graduate school, I went into hydrogeology in the environmental field. I decided to take a job where I get paid a lot less than I could elsewhere but usually only work 40 hours a week at the office with maybe 10 at home. I travel about every six weeks. I could make a lot more money elsewhere, but by doing this, I have been able to volunteer at my daughters' schools, see almost all of their rugby, soccer, and field hockey games, be home soon after they get home in the afternoon, and in general have time for my family and myself.

Is it worth the lower pay? Yes, Very much so. I have a job that makes a difference and I have a family that knows who I am. I wouldn't voluntarily go back to my earlier lifestyle for any realistic reason that I can think of.

Michael


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Give Me A break,Give me a break,break me off a piece of that Kit Kat Bar!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BertieW said:


> https://timeday.org/posters/skyscraper_12x18_KL.pdf
> Any of you guys have a better handle on this work/life stuff?Cheers.


I think I might? At this point, I am essentially retired for the second time. In addition to spending a lot of family time, I work when I want to work, picking up part time jobs doing those things that I always thought would be interesting, as I observed others do those tasks. Past careers have kept my on the road (deployed) for more than a year at a time, with my most recent past career kept me on the road an average of five to seven months a year, and at times working well in excess of 80 hours in a week. While these past vocations have left me with a few physical and emotional scars, they have also proven to be personally very rewarding, resulting in countless positive memories and a sense that maybe, just maybe, I contributed something good.

Today I can honestly say I have no regrets as to my choices...though there were moments in time, that I would not have concluded that..., that I gave it my best and that I enjoyed every job I ever worked. I think it is all in the perspective we bring with us to our work that makes the difference. Life is to be enjoyed!


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*funny*



Howard said:


> Give Me A break,Give me a break,break me off a piece of that Kit Kat Bar!


Howard,

You are too funny. You have all these quips that lighten up the threads. Thanks for your contributions.

jcriswel


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

As an analyst/associate, I used to average more than 80 hours per week. As a VP, more like 65. As an SVP, now its in the high 50s. Was that a lot of work - yes. Did I miss out on a lot of my youth working - yes. The flip side - do I ever worry about money now - no. Will I be retired by the time Im 50 with more money than I could ever spend - yes. 

Theres trade offs w everything. As I tell every young person who is in high school, college or starting out - unless you were born into money, at some point, everyone has to pay. You can pay now, or you can pay later, but at some point, everyone has to pay.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

jcriswel said:


> Howard,
> 
> You are too funny. You have all these quips that lighten up the threads. Thanks for your contributions.
> 
> jcriswel


Echoed.

I also "hear" everything Howard says in Jules Winnfield's voice from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

VS said:


> Echoed.
> 
> I also "hear" everything Howard says in Jules Winnfield's voice from Pulp Fiction.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> As an analyst/associate, I used to average more than 80 hours per week. As a VP, more like 65. As an SVP, now its in the high 50s. Was that a lot of work - yes. Did I miss out on a lot of my youth working - yes. The flip side - do I ever worry about money now - no. Will I be retired by the time Im 50 with more money than I could ever spend - yes.
> 
> Theres trade offs w everything. As I tell every young person who is in high school, college or starting out - unless you were born into money, at some point, everyone has to pay. You can pay now, or you can pay later, but at some point, everyone has to pay.


Echos my feelings very well. The higher I get (one step left!) the less actual hours I have to put in. Do I wish I had back-packed Europe in my mid-20s? Sure. But that is going to get counterbalanced by flying there first class and staying in whatever hotel I feel like at 50.

And the paying later in life....I always tell people the true definition of "stress" is being 60 with nothing saved and 15 years left on your mortgage. That is far more common than you might think.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Echos my feelings very well. The higher I get (one step left!) the less actual hours I have to put in. Do I wish I had back-packed Europe in my mid-20s? Sure. But that is going to get counterbalanced by flying there first class and staying in whatever hotel I feel like at 50.
> 
> And the paying later in life....*I always tell people the true definition of "stress" is being 60 with nothing saved and 15 years left on your mortgage. That is far more common than you might think.*


I just met with a woman today who was inquiring about insurance for her husband. He was making $300k/year, she doesn't work. They liked to spend rather than save. He just had a debilitating stroke at 48 years old. No long term care insurance. It's too late to do anything about it now...guess buying that new 500 series Mercedes and a $1.5M house wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

5 years ago:

Fortune 500 firm
Work: 9-5
School: 6-9
Back to work: 9:30-1 or 2am
Rinse and repeat

Today:

Non-profit
Work: 8:30-4:15 (People set their clocks by me leaving at 4:15 on the dot)
Home: 5:30

Also, I switched my attitude from live to work to work to live a few years ago. I am not going to turn back.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I just met with a woman today who was inquiring about insurance for her husband. He was making $300k/year, she doesn't work. They liked to spend rather than save. He just had a debilitating stroke at 48 years old. No long term care insurance. It's too late to do anything about it now...guess buying that new 500 series Mercedes and a $1.5M house wasn't such a good idea.


Yup. That is what I am always trying to make a distinction between here, the difference between high income and actual wealth. If your personal balance sheet sucks, it does not matter if you make $10k or $500k


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Public Accountin*

I worked for what became a big 4 public accounting firm. I remember some of the other associates and I celebrating our 1 year anniversary (based on a 40 hour work week) after being there around 7 or 8 months. That was just billable hours, not the required training or travel time. I watched marriages fall apart, coworkers who literally "phoned it in" as parents, and the beginnings of alcoholism hitting too close to home. The expense accounts were great, as was the money, but it doesn't compare to being at home every night with my kids. Every once in a while I still get recruitment letters from my former slave master letting me know that the work-life balance is better than ever, then I see their audit teams come in for the annual where I am currently work.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm in the exact opposite shoes as most of the people in this thread and want to trade places. 

Grass always looks greener on the other side I guess.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Faced with a difficult choice lately: continue at newspaper for poverty-line pay (and byline glory) or go back to previous gig at rehab?

Chose the latter today.

A big reason for this is time. At the paper, while I technically work 40 hours (more like 50 in reality), actual days off were a rarity. There's always something going on where I should at least grab a photo, and that means not going out of town, having to cancel or postpone plans, and so on. A lot of uncertainty.

At the rehab, it's 4 p.m. to midnight, Tuesday through Saturday. I can plan around that. And now that my commute is 15 minutes rather than 45, if I train myself to go to bed promptly I'll have the entire morning and early afternoon to fish or whatever.

Plus by switching: a) I almost double my pay b) I receive a vastly superior benefits package, and I mean vastly and...

_ :icon_smile_big: c) I will never ever have to go to a meeting of the Board of Selectmen again. :icon_smile_big:
_
This last was the tipping point.

And the paper still wants me to keep my hand in occasionally with the odd fishing column.

All in all, it wasn't that tough a decision, now that I lay it out like that.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. :icon_smile_big:


Add me to that list...and I always "hear" Doc Holiday's posts in the carachter's voice...and KenR's posts in Peter Griffin's voice...


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Faced with a difficult choice lately: continue at newspaper for poverty-line pay (and byline glory) or go back to previous gig at rehab?
> 
> Chose the latter today.
> 
> ...


Patrick,

You have made a major decision in your life. It looks like it's one for the better. Congratulations! It's obvious that you're a writer at heart. The newspaper seems interested in sustaining a relationship with you to continue to write for them. You should seek out other venues as well in your spare time while not at the rehab center. You have a real talent that you need to promote.

Again, congratulations!

jcriswel


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jcriswel said:


> Howard,
> 
> You are too funny. You have all these quips that lighten up the threads. Thanks for your contributions.
> 
> jcriswel


Oh No problem,I just love making people laugh.It's what makes the board fun to go into.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Had the balance thing forced upon me by wife and children. If I want to keep both, I have to work at avoiding work, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I take a mini break for a snack or sometimes a half hour break for lunch,That's my break at Pathmark.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eg1 said:


> Had the balance thing forced upon me by wife and children. If I want to keep both, I have to work at avoiding work, if you know what I mean.


Why is that,Eg?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> I take a mini break for a snack or sometimes a half hour break for lunch,That's my break at Pathmark.


What do you bring for your snack?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

"work" never seems to end lately. I'm a full time PhD student which requires about 10 hrs a week in lecture and countless hours studying and writing papers. I work two jobs; one as a child therapist, 5-6 days a week from 10-6. I also work overnight in a psych hospital 3 days a week from midnight to 8am and sometimes on Sunday from 4- midnight. Many days I either sleep 3 hours in the evening before my night shift gig, or just work straight through 2 days at a time. Any free time is spent studying/ writing papers. Right now I can deal with it bc i'm making some decent pay, but for the next three years I need to put in 40 hr week internships without pay, leaving only my night job to bring in some income. I'm 27 and just feel burnt out. I do like the work i'm doing and look forward to when I receive my degree but for now it's just brutal and getting worse.

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> What do you bring for your snack?


I bring a sandwich and a drink or sometimes I use my money to go buy myself a slice of pizza for lunch at the pizza store.The fuel gives me the energy I need to work hard.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

BertieW said:


> https://timeday.org/posters/skyscraper_12x18_KL.pdf
> 
> Maybe time is more than just money after all. Regardless, I can use more free time. I feel as if I've been going 24/7 for the, uh, last five years.
> 
> ...


Bertie,

May I suggest a week in Montreal this summer during the Jazz Festival.
It may just change you forever!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

zegnamtl said:


> Bertie,
> 
> May I suggest a week in Montreal this summer during the Jazz Festival.
> It may just change you forever!


Thanks for the suggestion. I just might. I have friends in Toronto, so perhaps I can cajole them to make the trip as well. Some kind of balance is necessary. I guess I don't feel so bad after reading about Mr.Rogers' plight. That schedule seems unforgiving. Like him, I also enjoy what I do, at root. But the days, weeks, months, and even years seem to fly by and even though I'm pleased to be making contributions to my organisation and find the work engaging for the most part, I do find myself asking if this is all there is to life. Work (even meaningful) and more work. For me, friends and family have taken a decent hit, and I want to change that course before it's too late. Thanks again, Zeg!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I left management 13 years ago at my request. It was difficult to transition, feeling less important, but as I look back on it now I have not one regret. I still work more than I should and I have cut back in the past few years. There is a joke in my company that my easy day is like most folks hard days, still I now have time to do things. My last career cost me a marriage that probably would have ended anyway. I have found a good balance and now I look forward to retirement, without any part time anything...I think I can manage to stay busy and have fun.

Corporated environments today are brutal and I would not want to be starting out now.


----------

